# Impossible de lire une émission Tv



## papibob (18 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
Je ne peux plus regarder un direct ou replay sur l'iPad. Un message apparaît me demandant si j'ai une connection internet active
Ma connection est bonne sup. à 9,5 M 
Pourquoi merci de votre réponse


----------



## papibob (19 Août 2013)

a ne pas comprendre, ce matin toutes les chaines fonctionnent !
je suis chez Free est ce le problème ?


----------



## Lauange (19 Août 2013)

Il y a fort à parier.


----------



## Tuncurry (19 Août 2013)

Lauange a dit:


> Il y a fort à parier.



Pas de replay Ipad pour Free, contrairement à SFR par exemple, il faut passer par les apps des différentes chaînes.

Par ailleurs Free est revenu sur son système de streaming des chaînes interdites (M6 et TF1) via la TNT. Du coup, maintenant, même en TNT, impossible de streamer le signal.
C'est pas un problème légal c'est un problème contractuel, les chaînes vendant très cher aux opérateurs télécom l'accès aux fonction stream & replay.


----------

